# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo 3 has. Terreno Agricola en Pueblo Nuevo de Colan Piura

## RamiroRomero

Ubicacion: Pueblo Nuevo de Colan
                         Paita - Piura
A 8 minutos del balneareo de Colan
A 15 minutos del Puerto de Paita
Area: 3 has
Cuenta con canales de riego, sistema de riego por gravedad
Tiene Titulo de Propiedad e inscrito en SUNARP.
Ideal para todo tipo de siembra: palta, platano organico, mango, limon, arandano, etc.
INFORMES: 979275836Temas similares: SOLICITUD: Terreno  Agrícola de 40-100 Hás en Piura o Ica Vendo terreno agricola VENDO TERRENO PIURA CATACAOS Vendo terreno en sullana - piura Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------

